# rm2267 fridge



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi, I don't seem to be able to find a forum about fridges so I plumped for this one, Mods, please change if ness.
Has anyone got the "Gas wiring up" diagram for the above fridge. I can get it to run on the engine but when I throw the switch for the gas pilot ignition nothing happens. I realise that no whigglys may be coming through but how is the ignition wired up so I can check it? can I put a direct feed to the back of the switch? or will this be too much?


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

When the very right hand switch is turned on (down) there should be an audible 'click-click-click' as the ignitor tries to light the gas. It will keep on doing this, even if there is no gas there to light.

If there is no clicking, then the ignitor module that sits on top of the fridge has either expired or the 12V feed to it isn't there.

Once you have that working, you need to turn the pilot gas valve on to the flame symbol and hold it in while you try to light the burner.

Once the burner has lit, the ignitor will stop clicking. Keep the button pushed in for another 15 seconds, then let go.

Peter


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

*rm2267*

Thank you for that Peter, so if I put a jumper on to the feed in on the top, (I have had it out and had a look), it should click away, if not then the module is shot?.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

*Re: rm2267*



arh said:


> Thank you for that Peter, so if I put a jumper on to the feed in on the top, (I have had it out and had a look), it should click away, if not then the module is shot?.


-Not necessarily 'shot', the piezoelectric spark comes from a small box at the rear of the fridge (-this is quite prone to having a bad earth) if you can move it slightly & retighten the screw it will prob make the 'click' of the piezo stronger. Has it been working ok recently ?
Of course there could be several reasons for it not working . . . 
Inc fault on the Thermocouple or gas jet blocked - the last thing you want to do is short everything out by doing a DIY rewire !
Compared to the cost of a replacement fridge-the callout fee for an Electrolux engineer would tell you exactly what's wrong & prob fix it too.


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

*rm2267*

thank you for that, as for working recently, its on a swift royale 610 that my son bought recently and nothing else works either. I've changed the fire, got that fixed, now its the fridges turn. there is nothing when I switch on the gas ignite rocker switch, I pulled it out to make sure that the wiring was there, but that's as far as I've gone so far, I had it working on the engine but not on gas YET.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Fill this in to find your nearest engineer

http://www.dometicapproved.co.uk/service.aspx


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

The ignitor takes a fused 12V feed to run it, and this is SEPARATE from the 12V heavy feed for the fridge that runs the heating element, so in effect you should have a heavy feed and a lightweight feed.

It would be unusual to have both combined as you would not want the 12V heavy feed on at the same time as the gas.

You will have three feeds:

240V mains

12V light (1A)

12V heavy (10A)

Ours is a RM2267 also, if you are anywhere near to us, you could pop over and we can have a look, we are at NN10 0JT.

Peter


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

*rm2267*

Thank you for that Peter, I understand what you say, it's my sons m/h and as we aren't a million miles from you, if I cannot get it to work I will pm you to arrange a time to suit us both (it's in a bit of a state equipment wise) looks fine but nothing works hmm!. thanks again. arh


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

*rm2267*

Silly me, we are in Huntingdon.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

That's not too far away, see what you can do yourselves, and if stuck, give me a shout and we'll arrange for you to pop over.

You can email me directly, the email address is in my signature below.

Peter


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

*rm2267*

To Listerdiesel, and any others who are interested. thanks for the advice, got it working today, but I'm a bit confused, the ignite module wouldn't work when I threw the switch, but when I used my tester to find if the whigglys were there from the "outlet side of the module to the inlet side of the switch", if you get my drift, because the power goes through the module then to the switch, it started to click, badly I admit, but a click. I have a feeling that the tester was making an earth, but it doesn't make much sense to me. anyway after a few "backfires", it stayed alight, but if the fridge goes out I'll have to pull it out to put the tester on again, unless you can persuade me that it is an earthing problem. its strange, the tester lit up so I wouldn't have thought that it was pretending to be an earth. Is it that the switch just earths the module, putting it simply. anyway its going atm hmm. arh
thanks again, now onto the rearview camera.


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

*rm2267*

Bump. (sorry about that).arh


----------

